# بطارية السيارة



## a178r (27 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء الملتقى 
أملك سيارة كامرى 2004 و كان فيها بطارية 50 أمبير و قمت بتغييرها الى بطارية 80 أمبير جافة
و السؤال هل سيؤثر ذلك على السيارة 
برجاء الافادة السريعة تفاديا لحدوث أى تلف بالسيارة


----------



## سمير شربك (27 مايو 2010)

a178r قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء الملتقى
> أملك سيارة كامرى 2004 و كان فيها بطارية 50 أمبير و قمت بتغييرها الى بطارية 80 أمبير جافة
> و السؤال هل سيؤثر ذلك على السيارة
> برجاء الافادة السريعة تفاديا لحدوث أى تلف بالسيارة


 
طالما ركبت البطارية الجافة 80 أمبير وركبت في مكانها بشكل سليم 
ذلك لايسبب أي مشكله وأفضل لإراحة الدينمو وأقوى للدوران 

مع التحيات


----------



## a178r (28 مايو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> طالما ركبت البطارية الجافة 80 أمبير وركبت في مكانها بشكل سليم
> ذلك لايسبب أي مشكله وأفضل لإراحة الدينمو وأقوى للدوران
> 
> مع التحيات



شكرا يا فندم طمنتنى


----------



## الخط المستقيم (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ سمير يفضل ان تضع لها بطارية 60 امبير جافة ومتوفرة بالاسواق 
وخير الامور اوسطها
تحياتي


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (1 يونيو 2010)

لا يوجد اي مشكلة حتى لو وضعت 1000 امبير المهم ان تتقيد بالفولت 12 فولت لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يونيو 2010)

ابو زياد الخليلي قال:


> لا يوجد اي مشكلة حتى لو وضعت 1000 امبير المهم ان تتقيد بالفولت 12 فولت لا اكثر ولا اقل


أخي الكريم 
شكرا علي مشاركتك الايجابية ، ونود أن تتكرم بمزيد شرح وبيان ، نكن لك من الشاكرين .


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (2 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة للطاقة الكهربائية هي عبارة عن حاصل ضرب الجهد بالتيار
بالنسبة للبطارية حينما تقوم بزيادة الامبير فانت تعمل على زيادة سعة (طاقة ) هذه البطارية اي زيادة المدة الزمنية لعمل هذه البطارية لان الامبير يعبر عن الوقت لذلك يكون مكتوب على البطاريات الامبير لكل ساعة ( Ah
) لذلك لا يكون مشكلة في زيادة الامبير لانك بذلك تزيد مدة عمل البطارية . ولكن المشكلة ان نزيد الفولتية للبطارية بحيث نحضر بطارية 24 فولت بدل 12 فولت او 6 فولت بدل 12 فولت في هذه الحالة لن تعمل اجهزة السيارة لانها مصممة على 12 فولت بل سيؤدي ذلك الى تدميرها وكذلك لن يتمكن الدينمو من شحن هذه البطارية لان جهده محدود بين 13.7-14.5فولت لبطارية ال 12 فولت لذلك سوف يؤدي الى اتلاف البطارية ايضا


----------



## سمير شربك (2 يونيو 2010)

ابو زياد الخليلي قال:


> بالنسبة للطاقة الكهربائية هي عبارة عن حاصل ضرب الجهد بالتيار
> بالنسبة للبطارية حينما تقوم بزيادة الامبير فانت تعمل على زيادة سعة (طاقة ) هذه البطارية اي زيادة المدة الزمنية لعمل هذه البطارية لان الامبير يعبر عن الوقت لذلك يكون مكتوب على البطاريات الامبير لكل ساعة ( ah
> ) لذلك لا يكون مشكلة في زيادة الامبير لانك بذلك تزيد مدة عمل البطارية . ولكن المشكلة ان نزيد الفولتية للبطارية بحيث نحضر بطارية 24 فولت بدل 12 فولت او 6 فولت بدل 12 فولت في هذه الحالة لن تعمل اجهزة السيارة لانها مصممة على 12 فولت بل سيؤدي ذلك الى تدميرها وكذلك لن يتمكن الدينمو من شحن هذه البطارية لان جهده محدود بين 13.7-14.5فولت لبطارية ال 12 فولت لذلك سوف يؤدي الى اتلاف البطارية ايضا


 شكرا لك اخي ابو زياد الخليلي على الإضافات المفيدة واهلا بمشاركاتك القادمة


----------



## رزق نصر (2 يونيو 2010)

ما الفرق بين البطارية الجافة والكلوية


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا أخي الكريم علي توضيحاتك القيمة و ننتهز الفرصة لنضيف هذه الفوائد : *
*1 - سعة البطارية : أمبير- ساعة : *
*السعة مقاسة بالامبير – ساعة : هي الزمن بالساعات اللازم لتفريغ البطارية مضروبا بمعد التفريغ بالامبير *
*- **ونظرا الي ان السعة تقل مع ازدياد معدل التفريغ ، فإنه يتم تحديد عدد ساعات التفريغ .*
*- **ويحسب معدل التفريغ عادة للسيارات بمعدل **20** ساعة أو **10** ساعات *
*- **ومعني معدل التفريغ بمعدل **20** ساعة : *
*- **أنه يمكن لبطارية سعتها الاسمية **100** أمبير –ساعة أن تفرغ تيار قيمته **5** أمبير لمدة **20** ساعة بشكل ثابت ، بدون ان تنخفض جهد الخلية عن ( **1.75** فولت) وهو الحد الادني لجهد الخلية .*
*- **ويمكن لبطارية سعتها **(38 Ah) ** معايرة بنظام **10 **ساعات أن تمد تيار ثابت قيمته ( **3.8 A** ) لمدة **10 ** ساعات في درجة حرارة **(25º C)** قبل ان تنخفض الي **1.75 V*

*2 – يتوقف جهد البطارية علي عدد الخلايا المتصلة علي التوالي في البطارية *
*ويتوقف شدة التيار المفرغ من البطارية علي عدد ومساحة الالواح في الخلايا ، وعلي كمية وكثافة الالكتروليت .*
*- **كلما زاد تيار التفريغ كلما قلت سعة البطارية .*

*- **3 – قيمة تيار الشحن للبطارية يكون بقيمة (**1/10**) من سعة البطارية الاسمية ، والمقدرة بمقياس معدل **10** ساعات *
*- **1/20** من سعة البطارية الاسمية والمقدرة بمقياس **20** ساعة *
*- **مثال : بطارية سعتها الاسمية (**100 ** أمبير ساعة ) مقاسة بمعدل **20** ساعة *
*- **يكون تيار الشحن = **100/20 ** = **5** أمبير *

*4 – ويستعمل مؤخرا ما يسمي : معدل السعة المختزنة **Reserve Capacity) Rating**)** ( **RC**) *
*وهو يشير الي الزمن بالدقائق التي تعطي فيه البطارية تيار قيمته ** ) **25 A**) عند درجة حرارة ( **25º C** ) قبل ان انخفاض جهد الخلية عن (**1.75 V**) ، او **10.5 v**لبطارية **12 v*
*- **والتيار القياسي (**25 A**) يمثل متوسط التفريغ في السيارة عند توقف المولد عن العمل .*
*- **وهو يشير الي الزمن التي ستظل تعمل فيه البطارية بافتراض ان الحمل الكهربي عادي .*
*- **والقيمة المعتادة لبطارية سعتها (**40Ah** ) هو (**45 minute**).*
*- **في هذه الحالة كلما زادت قيمة سعة البطارية دل ذلك علي طول الفترة الزمنية التي يمكن للبطارية تشغيل احمال السيارة الكهربية المعتادة .*
مع تحياتي


----------



## mazenk15 (3 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله الشباب ماقصروا


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------

